# 69 Schwinn Stingray  Clean as they get



## MAD BRAD (Dec 21, 2013)

A extra clean Ray that we are happy to add to the collection. The paint and decals are very clean, chrome is exceptional. Original slick and front westwind tire. This was not used much, and you just do not find boys bikes like this one. Gave up a 


real nice  middle weigh

t to buy this bike but worth it.


----------



## volksboy57 (Dec 21, 2013)

wow, that is clean!! 
Can you take a high resolution photo of the decals and measure them? I want to make some decals for my bike, and I cant find any good photos to use.


----------



## MAD BRAD (Dec 22, 2013)

*pics*

will get some better photos


----------



## MAD BRAD (Dec 22, 2013)

*decals 69 ray*


----------



## volksboy57 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## RailRider (Jan 10, 2014)

Man that almost looks NOS.


----------

